# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  اذا كنت فلسطيني فاسمع ما يقال عنك

## شذى البنفسج

هتلر
لو كان لدي الجندي الفلسطيني والسلاح الروسي والعقل الألماني 
لجعلت أوروبا تزحف على أناملها



الملك عبد العزيز
فلسطين لا تحتاج إلى رجال فرجالها أهل ثبات وحق
فلسطين تحتاج إلى سلاح



كيسنجر
وزير الخارجية الأمريكي الأسبق
لم أجد في حياتي أعند من رجال فلسطين



فيديل كاسترو
اليهود حمقى لأنهم احتلوا دولة شعبها لا يكل ولا يمل



بيل كلينتون
صدمت بفورة وتحدي هذا الشعب المظلوم في كتب التاريخ



صدام حسين
في كل نقطة دم فلسطينية يولد مجاهد



الأمير عبد الله الفيصل
لولا رجال فلسطين لمسحت كرامة العرب




*أبوعمار قال عن الشعب الفلسطيني
الشعب الذي لن تهزه الرياح
شعب الجبارين
كان دائما يفتخر بنا*





تحية الى الشعب الفلسطيني المجاهد..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا مش فلسطينية لكني فخورة جدا بأهل فلسطين ....

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## MR.X

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكيد ملوكنا ما قصروا ابدا 
بعدين ملوكنا ما بتقارنو مع حد واذا بدي احط اسمهم بموضوع فبكون موضوع منفصل تماما لاني مهما حكيت ما بوفيهم حقهم على الشعب الفلسطيني..

----------


## دموع الورد

رائع :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اكيد هاد اشي مفروغ منه 
> بالعالم كله فيش زي الاردن والاردنيين الله يحفظ الملك عبدالله
> 
> ولو ضلينا نتكتب لمية سنه ما بنخلصش


 
 :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> رائع


 :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> المحتوى المخفي لايقتبس[align=center][/align]الموضوع جدا رائع بس ممكن التصور اشوي مختلف
> [align=center][/align] الوضع عنا كمان اختلف




اهلا بك اخي الكريم ..

صدقني ان التغير الحاصل هو تغير في فئة قليلة لا تمثّل لا فلسطين ولا الفلسطينيون ..

وصدقني ان كل ما ذُكر وما سيُذكر لا يفي الفلسطينيون قدرهم ..


اشكر تواجدك الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## abuslayeh

.
كلام جميل اول مرة اسمعه
الف تحية للرجال الرجال الذين ما وهنوا 
رغم كل القتل والتعذيب 
نصركم الله

----------


## totoalharbi

موضوع حلو بس لولا الاردن وفوزها بمعركة الكرامة لبقي العرب مذلولين لاسرائيل ولا تنسو هشي ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## totoalharbi

موضوع حلو بس لولا الاردن وفوزها بمعركة الكرامة ما كان للعرب قيمة عند اسرائيل صح

----------


## الوسادة

> بشكركم عالردود جميعا 
> وانا اظن ما طرحت الموضوع مشان يصير عنصرية 
> بالنهاية كلنا عرب وكلنا مسلمين
> الاردن و فلسطين اصلا دولة وحدة بس الاستعمار هو يالي قسمهن
> 
> الموضوع محدد : مقولات عن اهل فلسطين مش اكتر
> 
> الاردن اولا و فلسطين في القلب ..





كلك زوء 

و بتشكرك على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## الوسادة

> _[align=center]شكرا شذى على الموضوع الجميل 
> 
> الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع ... بعيدا عن الردود العشوائيه [/align]_




كلام رائع و منطقي و يدل على رقي صاحبه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع يشجع من هم يحملونها عـ الاستمرار وتقدير من لا يحمولننا  :Jordan:

----------


## كلمة شرف

تحية احترام واجلال الى كل شهداء فلسطين وشهداء العرب الذين استشهدوا في سبيل فلسطين العروبة فلسطين الأممية فلسطين جبهة الصمود وخط الدفاع الأول عن الأمة العربية والأرض العربية هم يدافعون عن العرب بدمائهم فلهم منا كل الاحترام لكم الله أيها الشعب العظيم لكي الله يا فلسطين وعظم الله أجركي يا قدس.

----------


## ريمي

يسلموا اديكي ويعطيكي الف عافية 
يا شذى 
فعلًا انك مميزة 
واريد ان ارفع يدي الى الله تعالى قائلة:
(ربي توكلنا عليك فأنت حسبنا 
لانتوكل الا عليك ولا نضع ثقتنا الا بك
فيا رب العباد فكك اسر فلسطين) :Eh S(17):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> يسلموا اديكي ويعطيكي الف عافية 
> يا شذى 
> فعلًا انك مميزة 
> واريد ان ارفع يدي الى الله تعالى قائلة:
> (ربي توكلنا عليك فأنت حسبنا 
> لانتوكل الا عليك ولا نضع ثقتنا الا بك
> فيا رب العباد فكك اسر فلسطين)


امييييييين .. والله يعافيكي حبيبتي ..  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## كلمة شرف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ليش هي العرب لسه مش عايشة مذلوله من مائة سنه لهذا اليوم ما فرح العرب بأي   
انتصار الله يجيب الي فيه الخيــــر ويرجعوا (عـــــــــــرب).

----------


## كلمة شرف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واحنا ايضا اخت شذى نفخر بك وبأمثالك العرب وايضا فلسطين التي زكي ترابها بدماء الشهداء العرب عامة والاردنيين خاصة تفتخر بكل شرفاء العرب الذين ضحوا 
بالغالي والنفيس (عربــــي)

----------


## الكرمل

*فلسطين ..



اغتيال الفرحة من وجوه الأطفال ..




فقدان الحنان والأمان بوجه الأجيال ..




ونسيان الضحكة .. والبسمة .. في زمن الاغتيال ..




فلسطين ..



خارطة بلا حدود ..




على أرصفتها جثث ينخرها دود ..




وفي أحضانها ضياع .. تشرد مفقود ..




وحرية مكبلة بأغلال القيود ..




وصرخة كبرى أن الوطن يا عربي هكذا .. 




أبدا .. أبدا .. لن يعود ..





فلسطين ..




حروف مفقودة لا يجيد نطقها العرب ..




نسوا زمانا أن جذورها قد تشعبت القلب ..




وأن احتضارها سخفٌ .. وعار للعرب ..





فلسطين ..




أرواح وهبت نفسها لموت واستشهاد ..




وخلقت الموت راية كبرى لتحرير البلاد ..




وأصبحت رمز البطولة والجهاد ..




وداست على أفراحها بأيام الأعياد ..




واليوم قالت .. لا للعيش يا صهيوني دون جهاد ..




أن كان قدري أن انتهي ..




قد رضيت بحكمك يا رب العباد ..





فلسطين ..




أم الفداء من واقع لا خيال ..




راية تنطق بصوت الحق .. هيا للقتال ..




هيا للنضال ..




هيا أيها الأبطال .. 




فأن العيش جريمة تحت راية الأنذال ..





فلسطين ..




أم لا تنجب سوى الأبطال ..




وسيدة أن وضعت من رحمها طفلا ..




قالت هيا يا ولدي للنزال ..




فأنت لم تخلق لتحيى ..




أنما خلقت لتشقى ..




وتموت شهيدا تفجر أعداء الاحتلال ..





فلسطين ..




ذلٌ .. احتقار .. ودمار ..




وعربي بأم عينه يرى .. 




وليس للعروبة اعتبار ..




وعربي بيده نصر .. 




وبالأخرى أحجار من نار ..




وعربي يملئه التحدي ..




والكبرياء والإصرار ..




وعربي لا يعلم أن كان الآن ليلً .. أو نهار




وعربي ينطق أن القمة ستعقد .. وعلينا الانتظار ..




وعربي أشلائه مبعثرة بين أقدام الكفار ..




وعربي يمزق عربي .. 




حقاً هذا عار




أن مات اليهودي .. هلت صيحات رد الاعتبار ..




فلسطين ..




فلسطين ..




فلسطين تعاني الاحتضار ..




تصرخ بوجه الإعصار ..




تعلن موعد انفجار ..




بوجهك يا عربي تقول أمنا فلسطين ..




نحن للحرية منتظرين...




فلسطين

تحيه حب واجلال وتقدير الى الاردن ملكاً وشعباً وارضاًَ لوقوفها المشرف مع القضية الفلسطينية 
وعاش الاردن حراً ابياً
[align=center][/align]*

----------


## محمد الشرع

:Jordan: مرحبا شباب

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا بالجميع .. فلسطين حره ابية ..ورح ترجع باذن الله .. الله يخلي القيادة الهاشمية يالي ما قصرت اتجاه فلسطين والشعب الفلسطيني

----------


## بنت اردنية

[اني فخورة جدا برجال فلسطين الحبيبة انهم يرفعو الرأس دائما الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  :Thread:  :Thread:  :Thread:

----------


## ياسر الطبراوي

*الفلسطينيون هم خط الدفاع الاول عن الامة العربية*

----------

